# I'm now officially on Oberon watch...



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just received confirmation that my new sky blue Butterfly has shipped. I'm so excited and can't wait to get it. I should have it Thursday or Friday. It's with velcro and without the wool.

Still trying to decide on a new skin. I just can't pick one.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

You will have to post pics of that new color! 

I'm on Oberon watch too. Can't wait to get the Red River Garden!


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats! Please post pics. I am trying to make myself wait for the DX covers, but it is realllllly hard!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Yes post pics when they arrive!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I should be on watch in the next day or so too!  I ordered the Pond in Sky Blue w/corners and a large Peacock (also sky blue) journal for my daughter who loves to write.  Can't wait to see this color in person.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Loving that sky blue!  Let us know what skin you end up with, and please post pics!


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes please please post pix!  I am definitely going to get something in the new sky blue.  Kindle cover?  Journal cover?  The part of me that thinks the Oberon cover will far outlast the Kindle (which is after all, just plastic, and will likely be seriously out of date in 5 yrs) says buy the Journal cover...Which actually makes things Worse, not better, cuz there's even MORE choices.  ...waffle....waffle...waffle....

Kim


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats, I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Please post pics as soon as you can! I can't wait to see it, I know it will be beautiful


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just received confirmation that my new sky blue Butterfly has shipped. I'm so excited and can't wait to get it. I should have it Thursday or Friday. It's with velcro and without the wool.
> 
> Still trying to decide on a new skin. I just can't pick one.


Heather-

Max Volume or Pure Energy may look good with that blue color.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Sure is fun


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Heather-
> 
> Max Volume or Pure Energy may look good with that blue color.


Pinwheels too - I just noticed that one this morning...


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

My Sky Blue Pond velcro has shipped too!!!!  I hope my skin gets here about the same time so I can get Marvin into his cover.  I don't really like reading without a cover.

Does anyone know if DecalGirl emails a shipping notice or just a sales reciept?

TIA!!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I think I only got a sales receipt.  I remember wondering if it had shipped yet, and it was outside in my mailbox!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> I think I only got a sales receipt. I remember wondering if it had shipped yet, and it was outside in my mailbox!


Yaaaaa! Thanks!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Shawna said:


> Yaaaaa! Thanks!


My skin got here yesterday, and it is beautiful!!! Now, hopefully my Oberon will be here tomorrow! I hope yours is here soon too luvmy4brats - can't wait for your pictures!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's here! It's here! OMG, the color is beautiful! I'm sending the pictures to photobucket now.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It is a beautiful shade of blue, almost denim. I was expecting more of a turquoise (not sure why). I'm very happy I didn't order a skin, the one I was leaning towards wouldn't have matched. I'm off to DecalGirl yet again to look. I may wind up customizing another one.

I ordered it with velcro and without wool. This is the first one I've gotten without the wool, but it won't be the last. I like it much better now that I don't have to worry about cat hair removal all the time.

I got a cute little butterfly charm with it. I'm so glad I did. I meant to order that one when I ordered my cover, but forgot. The first thing I did was put the charm on the bungee. It makes it so much easier to open for me. The new button is gorgeous. I just love it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It is a beautiful shade of blue, almost denim. I was expecting more of a turquoise (not sure why). I'm very happy I didn't order a skin, the one I was leaning towards wouldn't have matched. I'm off to DecalGirl yet again to look. I may wind up customizing another one.
> 
> I ordered it with velcro and without wool. This is the first one I've gotten without the wool, but it won't be the last. I like it much better now that I don't have to worry about cat hair removal all the time.
> 
> I got a cute little butterfly charm with it. I'm so glad I did. I meant to order that one when I ordered my cover, but forgot. The first thing I did was put the charm on the bungee. It makes it so much easier to open for me. The new button is gorgeous. I just love it.


Gorgeous! Don't order your skin yet - I'm about to finally pull the trigger on ordering a new skin - which should guarantee that decalgirl will put up a bunch of new ones tomorrow! (Or more likely, right after they ship mine LOL)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Gorgeous! Don't order your skin yet - I'm about to finally pull the trigger on ordering a new skin - which should guarantee that decalgirl will put up a bunch of new ones tomorrow! (Or more likely, right after they ship mine LOL)


LOL!

Actually, I've got a request in for a custom skin. I won't order until I see a mock up first. The one I'm requesting is currently a K2 skin, I'm just asking for it in a different color (like I did with the Flores Agua)

Which one are you ordering?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Butterfly sure is beautiful in that color.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL!
> 
> Actually, I've got a request in for a custom skin. I won't order until I see a mock up first. The one I'm requesting is currently a K2 skin, I'm just asking for it in a different color (like I did with the Flores Agua)
> 
> Which one are you ordering?


Whimsical - I've been drawn to it for awhile, someone posted a picture of it recently that pushed me over the edge. When I look at the decalgirl site pics of the K1 skins it's hard to tell sometimes with the matching screen savers what it will look like when you're actually reading on it. I usually have reasonably good "vision" about that kind of stuff, but for some reason this stumps me. When I saw a "real life" pic here, though, with text on the screen, I liked that there's fairly minimal design on it, just enough to give it a little interest. 
And the matching screen saver works really well LOL.

Which one are you custom ordering?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Whimsical - I've been drawn to it for awhile, someone posted a picture of it recently that pushed me over the edge. When I look at the decalgirl site pics of the K1 skins it's hard to tell sometimes with the matching screen savers what it will look like when you're actually reading on it. I usually have reasonably good "vision" about that kind of stuff, but for some reason this stumps me. When I saw a "real life" pic here, though, with text on the screen, I liked that there's fairly minimal design on it, just enough to give it a little interest.
> And the matching screen saver works really well LOL.
> 
> Which one are you custom ordering?
> ...


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It is a beautiful shade of blue, almost denim. I was expecting more of a turquoise (not sure why). I'm very happy I didn't order a skin, the one I was leaning towards wouldn't have matched. I'm off to DecalGirl yet again to look. I may wind up customizing another one.
> 
> I ordered it with velcro and without wool. This is the first one I've gotten without the wool, but it won't be the last. I like it much better now that I don't have to worry about cat hair removal all the time.
> 
> I got a cute little butterfly charm with it. I'm so glad I did. I meant to order that one when I ordered my cover, but forgot. The first thing I did was put the charm on the bungee. It makes it so much easier to open for me. The new button is gorgeous. I just love it.


Gorgeous! I can't wait to get mine! Tomorrow I hope!!!!!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I like whimsical. I just don't care for dark skins. I did think about having them do a mock up with blue butterflies, but decided against it. I've sent in the request to customize Her Abstraction in blue. It's one of my favorites. It was the first one I had on my K1. I also had it on my RAZR and iPod Nano. It's currently on my iPhone until I decide which skin to get for my new iPhone.


That should look really nice in blue. I was going to put a skin on my iPhone (got it last week) but went with a silicone case instead - I'm too klutzy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> That should look really nice in blue. I was going to put a skin on my iPhone (got it last week) but went with a silicone case instead - I'm too klutzy.


I have an iFrogz case for my iphone:

I put the screen protector on and then the DecalGirl over the screen protector. I put it on the back too, even though it rarely gets seen.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Woohoo I just got notice that my Red Ginkgo is shipped and then when I checked the tracking number it was already out for delivery!! Now the delemna...I had it shipped to my work because I didn't want it sitting outside but today is the one day I wont be in my office!!! I am trying to figure out if I can wait until tomorrow or if a trip to the office is in store


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

After taking a sneak peak in my crystal ball, I see a trip to the office in your future!  Congrats on the new cover.  It is truly beautiful.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I am eagerly refreshing the UPS tracking page and hoping it gets there before my DH leaves the area today if not...I am sure your crystal ball predition is correct.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL! Yes, make DH pick it up! LOL!


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I've been anxiously awaiting my K2 ginkgo cover in fern all day. It just arrived -- but in red instead. It is beautiful, but after much thought I settled on the fern. I'm a little aggravated because this is the second of three orders I've placed with Oberon where they shipped the wrong product. Now their customer service is the best, and last time the exchange was handled easily, but still... I'm a little impatient for my new cover since I gave my purple butterfly to my daughter for her birthday a couple of weeks ago. So no cover for a couple of weeks yet, I'm afraid ...

BTW, the new button is gorgeous!


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I probably sounded a little too cranky in my last post--I was so looking forward to my new fern ginkgo cover. Becca has already replied to my email and promised to ship out the fern cover this afternoon so I'll receive it Monday. Truly the best customer service anywhere. Mistakes happen all the time, but how you handle them is what counts. Since I'll have both colors in hand briefly in the new ginkgo pattern, I'll post photos online. The new button is truly beautiful--you can't appreciate the detail from the photos on their website.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

BlueQuill said:


> Well, I've been anxiously awaiting my K2 ginkgo cover in fern all day. It just arrived -- but in red instead. It is beautiful, but after much thought I settled on the fern. I'm a little aggravated because this is the second of three orders I've placed with Oberon where they shipped the wrong product. Now their customer service is the best, and last time the exchange was handled easily, but still... I'm a little impatient for my new cover since I gave my purple butterfly to my daughter for her birthday a couple of weeks ago. So no cover for a couple of weeks yet, I'm afraid ...
> 
> BTW, the new button is gorgeous!


Have you opened, packed up and sent the red one back yet? If not could you take a quick picture so all of us in looooooove with the red will know what to expect for ours?

***
OK, should have read your last post before I burst in...I'm so happy you won't have to wait too long for your fern one!


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

No, I haven't packed up the red one yet. Becca is sending me a return label with my fern cover. I have the red one sitting here on my desk and I'm really starting to fall for it. The color is so much prettier than the photo on the website shows...a very rich red, like the red you'll find in Provence linens. I'll try to take some photos of it later today and post them (along with the fern cover when it arrives Monday).


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

BlueQuill said:


> No, I haven't packed up the red one yet. Becca is sending me a return label with my fern cover. I have the red one sitting here on my desk and I'm really starting to fall for it. The color is so much prettier than the photo on the website shows...a very rich red, like the red you'll find in Provence linens. I'll try to take some photos of it later today and post them (along with the fern cover when it arrives Monday).


OK now you're just being cruel...


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't have my new skin yet but here are some pics of the Red Ginkgo (yes my DH was kind enough to bring it home to me!

























Once my skin arrives I will post new pics.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Rhiathame said:


> I don't have my new skin yet but here are some pics of the Red Ginkgo (yes my DH was kind enough to bring it home to me!
> 
> Once my skin arrives I will post new pics.


So awesome!!! I want it now!!!


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I do love the red ginko. I am soooo torn. what to do?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Spiritwind 1 said:


> I do love the red ginko. I am soooo torn. what to do?


Which ones are you trying to decide between?


----------

